# Denver DTV Tower Finally Making Progress



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is a link to a story tonight on KUSA.

http://www.9news.com/money/article.aspx?storyid=83952


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Ernie, a regular on the AVS Denver OTA forum, has visited the tower construction site and has pictures.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=793003&pp=30&page=74

Post #2200

--- CHAS


----------

